# Outlook Express neu " installieren "



## RPR (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
Auf einer Maschine läuft OutlookExpress nicht mehr richtig. Der Prozess ist zwar da, aber das Programm kommt nicht hoch (kein Fenster).
Habe zuerst über Systemsteuerung->Software->Windows KOmponenten das Programm entfernt und nach einem Neustart wieder angewählt. Hat nichts geholfen. 
Danach habe ich das Programm deaktiviert und die Regystrie-Einträge gelöscht und dann wieder angewählt. Hat auch nicht geholfen.
Danach den IE7 neu installiert. Wieder nichts.

Wie kann ich OutlookExpress auf der Maschine installieren? Ich finde im WEB unter allen Links immer nur den IE. Gibt's keine Möglichkeit, das Programm einzeln zu installieren?

Danke für die Hilfe.
Rene


----------



## Happy-Max (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo!
Also ich weiß jetzt natürlich nicht, welches OS Du hast (nehme an XP?) Aber es sollte sich normalerweise mit dem IE Outlook Express installieren.

Diese Version vom IE6 hat es dabei:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Internet-Explorer-6-mit-Outlook-Express-6.0-Build-2600_22543733.html

Und diese vom Siebener:
http://www.heise.de/software/download/internet_explorer/2986

Grüße,
Happy-Max

P.S.: Googeln hilft!


----------



## RPR (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo H-Max,

es handelt sich um XP (Basic) . 

Das mit dem  IE7 habe ich schon probiert. Da konnte ich dann aber OutlookExpress nicht wieder aktiv schalten (über Systemsteuerung). Und mit Google fand ich auch keine wirklich hilfreichen Tipps.  Sonst würde ich nicht hier nachfragen .

Gruss


----------



## Happy-Max (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo!
Mir ist etwas ähnliches schon mal passiert, als ich das Standard-Installationsverzeichnis auf d:\ gesetzt habe. Dann startete Outlook auch nicht mehr. Versuch Dich doch mal zu erinnern, was Du vorher gemacht hast.
Mal nebenbei: Warum wechselst Du nicht zu Thunderbird. Ist besser als Outlook.
Grüße,
Happy-Max


----------



## RPR (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo H-Max,

nun der Rechner gehört nicht mir, sondern einem Bekannten (ca. 80 Jahre alt) und da will ich nicht unbedingt einfach was ändern. Sonst hätte ich ihm ja Outlook (hat er auf der Kiste) aktiviert.

Am Installationsverzeichnis habe ich nichts geändert. Das ist C:
Ich habe aber eben mal die Einträge zu OutlookExpress von Hand aus der Registry gestrichen, in der Hoffnung, dass sich das System dann eher wieder sauber installiert. Kennt man ja, dass bei alten Einträgen gewisse Sachen dann nicht sauber kommen.

Und danach eben den ganzen IE7 noch mals vom WEB gealden. Aber auch ohen Erfolg.
Das Beste wäre wohl ein Binary mit allen Registry-Keys (wie man das bei SW-Verteilungen wie z.B. Columbus hat). Dann wäre die Sache geritzt. Aber sowas habe ich leider nicht.

Gruss

P.S. habe dann noch eine Defragmentierung gestartet. Bin seither aber nicht mehr da gewesen, weil ich auf den alles klärenden Tipp warte.


----------



## Happy-Max (27. Januar 2008)

Hast Du es schon mal mit einer Win XP Reparaturinstallation versucht? Die wirkt manchmal Wunder. Es scheint ja wirklich ein Windows Problem zu sein.

Oder forsche doch mal in der Systemwiederherstellung nach, ob dort irgendetwas Außergewöhnliches steht.

Hast Du schon mal versucht OE im abgesicherten Modus zu starten? Dann sollte mindestens eine Fehlermeldung kommen, dass ein Dienst nicht installiert ist. Vielleicht liegt es ja an einer Firewall oder Antivirusprogramm.

Des weiteren versuche doch mal einen absolut neuen Benutzer anzulegen und OE dort zu starten.

Grüße,
Happy-Max


----------



## RPR (27. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Tipps.
Ich versuchs mal mit dem abgesicherten Modus. Eine R-Installation will ich lieber nicht machen. Wenn da was schief geht, bin ich dann weiss Gott wie lange mit der kiste beschäftigt.
Gruss


----------

